
Why gaming is necessary for crypto adoption - jovenden
https://medium.com/@lunomoney/why-decentralised-gaming-could-be-vital-for-cryptocurrency-adoption-8ef9a442153c
======
quirkafleeg3
Can we not cross gaming (a good thing) and cryptocurrencies (a very very bad
thing)?

